# Como puedo conectar con una fuente un ecm cumins n14 celect plus ?



## Lalo2010 (May 31, 2016)

Buenos días, tengo un problema con un módulo cummins n14 celect plus, lo que quiero es probar las salidas de los inyectores pero lo quiero conectar en una fuente, ya conecte tierras y corrientes y le puse leds en las salidas de los inyectores, lo que pasa es que sólo se iluminan un instante y se apagan como un destello, alguien podría decirme que es lo que me falta conectar? ...


----------



## solaris8 (May 31, 2016)

no entiendo muy bien lo que dices, creo que quieres conectar una fuente (12- 24 volts) al ecm....
me parese buena idea conectar un scaner para saber realmente que pasa, te dejo algo de cummins....







http://automotrizenvideo.com/wp-content/sp-resources/forum-file-uploads/hjcv1000/2013/01/Manual-de-Diagn%C3%B3stico-y-reparaci%C3%B3n-Motores-Serie-N14STC-CELECT-CELECT-Plus.pdf

http://i.imgur.com/fkFUa.jpg


----------



## Lalo2010 (May 31, 2016)

muchas gracias, lo que me gustaria hacer es conectar el ecm a una fuente de 12 volts y ver el comportamiento de los inyectores por medio de leds, el problema es que cuando conecto la fuente al ecm no tengo respuesta de la señal de los inyectores, yo creo que me hace falta conectar algo mas para que la señal se los inyectores empiece a funcionar como si estuviera funcionando el camion, le agradeceria mucho que me ilustrara.


----------



## solaris8 (May 31, 2016)

> yo creo que me hace falta conectar algo mas para que la señal se los inyectores empiece a funcionar como si estuviera funcionando el camion



a ver tenes la ecm, sobre una mesa y queres que funcionen los inyectores o en su defecto unos led´s??

tomate un tiempo y fijate el pdf que subi, y la foto donde explica las conexiones genericas de una ecm cummins....
para probar los inyectores busca en el foro que hay mucha informacion


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2016)

Los inyectores solo se mantienen activos unos mS (Mili-Segundos) colocando un LED, solo se vería un parpadeo muy breve.
Sería mejor colocar un osciloscopio con memoria como para determinar largo y tensión del pulso


----------



## jorgemario (Nov 9, 2018)

Buenos dias gente, tengo problemas con una Celect plus de un m11 que no arranca, revise voltajes,componentes y no encuentro nada malo ..solo cambie el arnés de cables internos por cables soldados directos ya que encontré falsos contactos, pero igual, no arranca..me podrían dar una pista ?.

Yo hice lo mismo de probar en banco de trabajo la Celect plus de un m11 y no dió resultado con led..ya sabemos que en el conector de actuadores lleva la alimentación continua de 12voltios y ademas una atraves de la llave de contacto, si ponemos atención cuando le damos esas alimentaciones, se escucha muy leve las pulsaciones del oscilador que nos da la prueba que está funcionando, eso no quiere decir que arranque el motor ya que hay sensores que  permiten el funcionamiento final para que arranque el motor..estoy fabricando un simulador para cuando hay estos problemas..en cuanto lo termine lo subiré para que vean, un abrazo, .gracias


----------



## pandacba (Nov 9, 2018)

Perdón eres poco claro, ¿estas hablando de la ECU de un motor Cummis M11?


----------



## jorgemario (Nov 9, 2018)

Asi es amigo
*pandacba*

..buen dia,


----------



## pandacba (Nov 9, 2018)

Buen día, que le sucede a la misma?


----------



## jorgemario (Nov 9, 2018)

Le que hice fue cablear y soldar directo los cables para que no hicieran falso y asegurar esa parte..he medido las tenciones de 5voltiod y 12 voltios y y si están presentes


----------



## pandacba (Nov 9, 2018)

Te aseguraste de proveer masa donde van las perforaciones para los tornillos que estan metalizadas?


----------



## jorgemario (Nov 9, 2018)

No arranca el motor, probamos con otra y si arranca bien, si he revisado las conexiones y masas en toda la placa ..medí transistores canal n y p, diodos , resistencias.

Encontre la falla ..Diodo en corto, se encuentra muy cerca del cristal oscilador
Gracias *pandacba *por contestar.. un abrazo.


----------



## jorgemario (Nov 9, 2018)

Cummins N14 Celect ECM diagrama interno


----------

